# internet site with public bridle paths on it??



## MissDeMeena (23 August 2006)

Is there some sort of website where i can look at all the public bridle paths in my area/that of a certain postcode etc.??


Thankyou muchly for any help


----------



## jinglejoys (23 August 2006)

http://www.bridleways.co.uk/


----------



## OWLIE185 (23 August 2006)

You are better off buying an ordanace survey map of your area as they show them clearer.  The Landranger series show them the best.  You are looking for Bridleways RUPPS,  BOATS and White Lanes for horseriders


www.ride-uk.org.uk

www.bhs.org.uk


----------



## pottamus (23 August 2006)

The bridleways website does not list individual bridleways, it is a database of horse riding routes and circuits UK wide...very useful but for individual bridle paths you need an OS Map of the particularl area...otherwise email the people on the bridleways website and they will write some routes for you in your area...


----------



## MissDeMeena (23 August 2006)

Thanks for your help everyone 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Think OS is the way forwards.. just want to see riding round a potential new house


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (24 August 2006)

You could try multimap.com  .


----------



## jinglejoys (24 August 2006)

Multimap is the one linked to the bridleways site when you look up your route :0)


----------



## Murphs_Mum (24 August 2006)

Ordnance survey website - go to GetaMap - just zoom in where you want!


----------

